# Any one using internal cable routing on a Waterford?



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking at a new R33, electronic shifting has an appeal, as it's a race bike. My current R33 is great and I'm not sure I could top it really, but I'm I treated if any one is running the internal cables? 

Thanks


----------

